# htaccess ordner logout



## FreakyMice (20. Februar 2004)

Guten Tag Spezis, (Spezialisten)

weis jemand wenn ich einen ordner schütze (htaccess). Ich dann wieder aus den ordner raus gehe also auf einen anderen bereich (selbe seite) nur kein geschützer ordner. Bin ich dann ausgelogget oder gibt es ein script was mich dann ausloggt.



Danke für eure antworten (Wenn welche kommen)

MFG
Freaky


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (20. Februar 2004)

Hi,

meines Wissens wirst Du nur automatisch ausgeloggt, wenn Du den Browser schliesst und neu öffnest.
Ein manuelles Logout existiert meines Wissens nicht.


Dunsti


----------



## Deemax (23. Februar 2004)

Entweder das oder du schützt einen andren Ordner z.B "logout" und übergibst die Logindaten im Link. 
Dann sind im Browser die Logindaten des andeen Ordners gespeichert und du mußt dich wieder einloggen wenn du  zurück willst.


----------



## FreakyMice (23. Februar 2004)

Coole Idee,

aber wie kann ich den die jeweiligen login daten in dem link weitergeben?

(Die Leute die sich einloggen greifen alle auf den selben ordner zu und nich auf einen spiziellen für sich)

MFG
 Freaky


----------



## Deemax (23. Februar 2004)

Per Link:


```
<a href="http://user:pass@xyz.de/logout/">Logout</a>
```


----------



## FreakyMice (23. Februar 2004)

Also der Geschütze bereich wo sich alle einloggen heist: "specialfun" (http://www.funbude.de/specialfun/

Der neu erstellte logout ordner heist "logout" (http://www.funbude.de/specialarea/logout/

Ist der link dann so richtig ?
<a href="http://www.funbude.de/specialarea<img src="http://www.funbude.de/specialfun/images/button-logout.jpg" border="0" alt="Logout">ass@xyz.de/logout/">Logout</a> 

ich hoffe ich nerve nich


----------



## Deemax (23. Februar 2004)

So glaub ich:

<a href="http://usernameasswort@funbude.de/specialarea<img src="http://www.funbude.de/specialfun/images/button-logout.jpg" border="0" alt="Logout">Logout</a>

Nun muß der entsprechnede Logout-User in der htpasswd angelegt sein. Und es dürfen nicht die User des geschützten Bereiches drinn stehen


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (23. Februar 2004)

Diese Möglichkeit gibt es nicht mehr ! Microsoft hat diese Variante im aktuellen Sicherheitsupdate deaktiviert.
Bei der Variante http://user:pass@www.domain.de kommt nur noch ein Syntax-Error.


Dunsti


----------



## FreakyMice (23. Februar 2004)

Oh verdammt,

Weist du noch etwas anderes?


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. Februar 2004)

Das Thema hatten wir aber schonmal, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Man kann es lösen, indem man z. B. mit PHP und dessen AUTH Funktion arbeitet (geht nur mit PHP Modul und nicht mit PHP CGI-Version:

http://de3.php.net/features.http-auth

Man braucht sich dann nur noch mit falschem Namen einzuloggen. Über die .htaccess kann man zustätzlich die Fehlerseiten für dieses Verzeichnis setzen. Man kann sich ausloggen indem man einfach über die AUTH einen falschen benutzer und/oder falsches passwort angibt


----------

